# Blue crab in the indian river



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

does anyone know of a good spot on the indian river in st lucie, vero, or martin county for blue crabs or clams?


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Crabs in the water*

Well I know of blue crabs and they are abundant at this time, but as you said you don't fish the Sebastian area I added some info for you below. This is for anyone who does crab around Sebastian. First or second bridge north of Sebastian Inlet and the first to the south have numerous blue claw. Just look for the waterway bridges with numerous people on them. They are crabbing at this time (not inlet bridges), I was up that way a week ago and I was amazed at the number of people crabbing.
Hope this helps anyone looking for crabs in that area.

Brandyfish if I was you I would just take a ride, I believe there is a bridge that produces alot of crabs around you, sorry to say I don't know the road name that crosses over the waterways and takes you to the north side of fort pierce beach it may be the north cswy it is the smaller bridge, it has parking on the right hand side when heading from the Beach if I remember correctly. Maybe you know the one I am speaking of. I have seen in the past people crabbing, if the crabs are about the crabbers will be there and that will let you know.
Hope this helps, the Boatless Fisherman
My personal site for Boatless Fishing Se florida


----------



## BrandyFish (Jul 27, 2005)

thank you for the info...i do know that bridge i go there at night to fish... i'll have to check it out during the day
-brandy


----------

